# Kim Jung-Un assassinated:  Rumor



## jaybags (Feb 10, 2012)

Kim Jong-Un Dead? That's The Rumor - Forbes


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

This can't be true, the guy just got there.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 10, 2012)

His dad died of various causes every six month for years.


----------



## Crackerjack (Feb 10, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> This can't be true, the guy just got there.


Yeah, but you know as well as I that North Korea is like Bizzaro World.  It doesn't have to make sense.


----------



## jaybags (Feb 10, 2012)

pure speculation, but any chance china just got sick of dealing with them?  werent they china's agitation proxy? now that china is a economic power, they dont need to support them any more?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > This can't be true, the guy just got there.
> ...



True but those guys have usually done a good job at protecting their heads of state for the most part, they look upon them as gods. Hell their track record at that is better than ours.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

jaybags said:


> pure speculation, but any chance china just got sick of dealing with them?  werent they china's agitation proxy? now that china is a economic power, they dont need to support them any more?



I think China still looks at North Korea as a buffer between them and US Troops right on their door step.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 10, 2012)

jaybags said:


> pure speculation, but any chance china just got sick of dealing with them?  werent they china's agitation proxy? now that china is a economic power, they dont need to support them any more?




Whoa. Way off base.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 10, 2012)

This would be wonderful news. I hope this turns out true!


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 10, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> jaybags said:
> 
> 
> > pure speculation, but any chance china just got sick of dealing with them?  werent they china's agitation proxy? now that china is a economic power, they dont need to support them any more?
> ...




Moreso now if anything.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

Matthew said:


> This would be wonderful news. I hope this turns out true!



Me too but than again what does that mean? Kim Jong Un being killed is a blow to the regime but it will hardly mean they will burn to the ground, North Korea will survive and go on with business as usual.


----------



## Crackerjack (Feb 10, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


True, true.  On the other hand, the story says it went down in Beijing.  I would imagine that security is a thousand times more difficult when you're off your home turf.  I mean, think of all the things they don't have control over there that they do in Pyongyang.

It is fascinating to think what level the Chinese government may have had in something like this.  It's kind of an open secret that they're tired of wiping the DPRK's ass.  Maybe they're installing their own guy?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Hmm could be, either way this hardly means the end of the North Korean regime though. China does not want them to fall because it will have hundreds of thousands of North Korean refugees streaming in, maybe Kim Jong Un wasn't following the same script his dad did with the Chinese.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 10, 2012)

He is pretty young and I guess folks just got tired of the kim dynasty.


BTW, I had him on Nosmo Kings dead pool


----------



## Crackerjack (Feb 10, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


From what I understand, they have a huge influx of refugees from the DPRK already, so that could be.  On the other hand, it may be cheaper to let them fall, considering what sort of ridiculous money they must be putting in to keep them afloat.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



I don't know bro, there are alot of people in North Korea who want to leave but can't, if you get caught trying to cross over into China or South Korea the punishment is a heavy prison sentence I believe and a hell of an ass whupping, if the North Korean regime cracked and crumbled into dust the influx of refugees into South Korea and China would be 200 times more than it is now because there would be nobody to try and stop them from leaving. I personally would love to see the North Korean regime fall, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Liability (Feb 10, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> This can't be true, the guy just got there.



I don't know ...

The net reporters out of Beijing have provided some valuable corroborating photos of an unusual number of vehicles outside the place the lad was staying :






Well, check for yourselves:  Chinese Twitter Says Kim Jong-Un Was Assassinated This Morning In Beijing

Who can't be totally convinced NOW?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

Liability said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > This can't be true, the guy just got there.
> ...



Well if this is true its a blow to the regime like I said but its hardly the end of the world, they will put a new guy in there and resume business as usual.


----------



## Crackerjack (Feb 10, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Very true.

Also, there is the possibility that such an assassination may not have been organized by the state.  There's been a sort of low-level "counterrevolutionary" element in China for a while now, from what I understand.  Perhaps they think that such an act would help to destabilize the current regime in Beijing and play into their hands somehow.

Of course it could be the work of one lone crazy who just got incredibly lucky.  It wouldn't be the first time that's happened.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 10, 2012)

Interesting....


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 10, 2012)

Two REAL possibilities came out on this....
1.interrevolutionaries couped power,and fatass is on the run.
2.older brother was the actual assassination target.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Feb 10, 2012)

be careful what you ask for. the next guy could be twice as crazy.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Shoot if some North Korean guy acted on his own accord and took this guy out thats a good thing, better that than us doing it with drones and cruise missiles.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> be careful what you ask for. the next guy could be twice as crazy.



Good point.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 10, 2012)

As usual, the usual suspect Pub dupes fall for ANY eumor, rant, or spin, and treat it as fact. Remain calm. lol


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 10, 2012)

Chinas commie puppets.


----------



## Liability (Feb 10, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> As usual, the usual suspect Pub dupes fall for ANY eumor, rant, or spin, and treat it as fact. Remain calm. lol



frogoTub can't even discern when a "story" is getting belittled.

And so are all the *eumor*s.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 10, 2012)

Matthew said:


> This would be wonderful news. I hope this turns out true!



Actually, it WOULDN'T be good news, because that would mean that the military leaders (rumored to be the true power in NK) would then be in charge of the government.

Do you really want a bunch of military lunatics running around with nuclear weapons?  They'd probably end up selling them to the Taliban.


----------



## Liability (Feb 10, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This would be wonderful news. I hope this turns out true!
> ...



Wouldn't you consider it pretty damn likely that whether they off that fat fuck or not, the military IS actually running the government of NK?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 10, 2012)

Liability said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



If they off him, then I'd be willing to bet they never really handed power over to him, and yeah..........the military is running things.

But..........if he's still kicking, that means he's got a bit of influence, which would slow the military leaders down a bit.


----------



## Liability (Feb 10, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Unless they happen to find him to be a very willing little puppet.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

Liability said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Good fuckin point.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 10, 2012)

So...allegedly...a "bunch" of "black cars" show up at the North Korean embassy in Bejing, China.  And from this, we leap to the conclusion that Kim Jong Un ordered out for 50 pizzas.  No, wait.  He got his finger stuck in an outlet and assassinated himself.  No, wait.  He summoned all of his military leaders to the embassy to give them sensitivity training on gays in the military.

Remember, I said his daddy was killed off once very six months for years.

The Chinese version of Twitter means we are talking about adolescents who tweet about the size, color, and shape of their bowel movements.  Not exactly reliable sources.  Take your hands out of your pockets and stop jerking off in your pants.


----------



## Liability (Feb 10, 2012)

RELAX!

I re-read the OP.

It seems that he had been assassinated but then got UN-assassinated.

So, it's all good.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

He probably just had a bunch of Chinese strippers and hookers over at his place, no big deal.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 10, 2012)

Liability said:


> RELAX!
> 
> I re-read the OP.
> 
> ...



i see what you did there.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 10, 2012)

Liability said:


> RELAX!
> 
> I re-read the OP.
> 
> ...



If he's "un-assassinated", does that mean he rose from the dead?

Maybe he's trying to convince others that he's actually a diety.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 10, 2012)

*Our top story tonight... Kim Jung-un is still dead.... for now.*


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 10, 2012)

g5000 said:


> His dad died of various causes every six month for years.



That's because he was always Il.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 10, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > His dad died of various causes every six month for years.
> ...



You're a punny man NYcarbineer, a punny, punny man.


----------



## Meister (Feb 10, 2012)

The truth finally gets out.  Wow!  There will be a movie made from this one.

User @Rocco_Castoro has a different source of information, tweeting This just in: Kim Jong-uns *cause of death was being force-fed hotdogs and having a basketball bounced off his head repeatedly for 20 hours*.
Kim Jong-Un Dead? That's The Rumor - Forbes

I think Jim Carey should play the part of Kim Jong.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 10, 2012)

Meister said:


> The truth finally gets out.  Wow!  There will be a movie made from this one.
> 
> User @Rocco_Castoro has a different source of information, tweeting This just in: Kim Jong-uns *cause of death was being force-fed hotdogs and having a basketball bounced off his head repeatedly for 20 hours*.
> Kim Jong-Un Dead? That's The Rumor - Forbes
> ...



I wonder if that pudgy little bastard even knows what a basketball is?


----------



## Meister (Feb 10, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > The truth finally gets out.  Wow!  There will be a movie made from this one.
> ...



After 20 hours, I bet he does.


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 10, 2012)

jaybags said:


> Kim Jong-Un Dead? That's The Rumor - Forbes



well, dang... that's simply unfair... he didn't even have to to get his hair big like his dad's...


----------



## Ropey (Feb 10, 2012)

Meister said:


> The truth finally gets out.  Wow!  There will be a movie made from this one.
> 
> User @Rocco_Castoro has a different source of information, tweeting This just in: Kim Jong-uns *cause of death was being force-fed hotdogs and having a basketball bounced off his head repeatedly for 20 hours*.
> Kim Jong-Un Dead? That's The Rumor - Forbes
> ...









Jim could carry that look off.


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 10, 2012)

Ropey said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > The truth finally gets out.  Wow!  There will be a movie made from this one.
> ...



the kid looks like Edward Scissorhands after way too may double cheese pizzas...

I say call in Johnny Depp...


and, while you're at it, call in "Queer Eye For The Slant-Eyed Guy" to help everyone else find sumpin' to replace those funny-lookin' hats...


----------



## dualgetter (Feb 10, 2012)

Hell no.. Give him the bomb.. right up the guzzoo........... Haha!


----------



## dualgetter (Feb 10, 2012)

The ugly bastard............ slope


----------



## Crackerjack (Feb 10, 2012)

dualgetter said:


> The ugly bastard............ *slope*


You're not off to a good start there, friend.


----------



## Cowman (Feb 11, 2012)

&#49884;&#48156;!

Would have been pretty nice if he had indeed been killed. But... I know nothing about the North Korean regime beyond Jong-il Kim really.

It's kind of amusing that people think Kim is(or I should say was) his first name. His first name is(was) Jong-il (&#51333;&#51068, family name of Kim (&#44608.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 11, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> This can't be true, the guy just got there.



you're kidding right?


----------



## g5000 (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe he is dead.  There's something very "Weekened at Bernies" about that pic.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 11, 2012)

Cowman said:


> It's kind of amusing that people think Kim is(or I should say was) his first name.





What gives you the impression that 'people' think that?


----------



## FuelRod (Feb 11, 2012)

You can't be Un dead.  You're alive or you're not.  Jeez.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe he is playing with Schrodinger's cat?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USt9rqq0BSw&feature=related"]Meow![/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 11, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> This can't be true, the guy just got there.


Yuri Andropov anyone?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 11, 2012)

Sometime in 1984 Reagan was asked why he hadn't met the Soviet leader.  His response was something like "I would, but they keep dying before we can do a meeting"


----------



## Cowman (Feb 11, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > It's kind of amusing that people think Kim is(or I should say was) his first name.
> ...



Because a huge number of people call him Kim... Lil' Kim etc(as a joke of course). Some don't even use the second syllable of his name. Most westerners(that I notice anyway) don't know of the Korean naming conventions of family name followed by personal name. Personal name of course nearly always being two syllables, very rarely a single syllable.

The believed stereotype of a Koreans name being Kim more often than not is pretty rampant in America. "You're Korean? I bet your name is Kim!"


----------



## alan1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Baruch Menachem said:


> He is pretty young and I guess folks just got tired of the kim dynasty.
> 
> 
> BTW, I had him on Nosmo Kings dead pool



Me to.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...




So, you are really just making baseless assumptions that flatter your need to believe you know something 'people' don't. That's kinda pathetic. Calm down, get over yourself, and remember that famous people are often referred to by their family names.

And, Kim IS the most common family name in Korea.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 12, 2012)

alan1 said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > He is pretty young and I guess folks just got tired of the kim dynasty.
> ...



Link or lie


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 12, 2012)

It's probably a test to see how the world, and more importantly, the NKoreans react.


----------



## Liability (Feb 12, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> It's probably a test to see how the world, and more importantly, the NKoreans react.



The fat fuck un dead ruler might get velly velly mad if the pubric not cry and rament rike dey did for his daddy!


----------



## Crackerjack (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess he's alive:

Kim Jong Un still alive: Officials deny Twitter claims that North Korean leader is dead  - NY Daily News


----------



## alan1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ropey said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



Post #42 in this thread, http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/195398-dead-pool-2012-a-3.html
Note:  I made my prediction before the esteemed Baruch Menachem.


----------



## Cowman (Feb 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No shit. That doesn't make it a first name though. That's where the ignorance lies.

And also... baseless assumptions? Get out there and talk to people you idiot. I'm studying Korean as a language and culture and I've seen this shit first hand countless times.

Koreans also experience this sort of confusion all the time with their names(among westerners)... so just kindly shut the fuck up unless you know what you're talking about. When we have people who can't even name all the fucking states, you really think most people are going to be knowledgeable on the naming conventions of another culture?

It's the same god damn thing with Japanese names as well.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 12, 2012)

320 days left in the year for Alan1 and I to be proved right


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...




Only in your imagination, you pretentious asswipe. This is not some great cultural insight and you are NOT super-special for being aware of it. Find something else to stroke your ego over, douchebag.


----------



## Cowman (Feb 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Did I claim to be super special, or claim that it was some great cultural insight?

Jesus Christ Unkotare. Be a little less butthurt, okay?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...




As a matter of fact, that is the only reason you brought it up. It had nothing to do with the discussion, you just couldn't resist whoring yourself out for a "look at me! look at me!" moment. That's pathetic.


----------



## Cowman (Feb 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...









Wash out your sandy vagina. You're the one making a big fuss... I made a simple fucking post which sent you into bitchfest mode.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2012)

Ooooh! You're so special!!!


----------



## Cowman (Feb 12, 2012)

Whine more.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 12, 2012)

Baruch Menachem said:


> 320 days left in the year for Alan1 and I to be proved right



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGFXGwHsD_A]Monty Python: Not Dead Yet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Whine more.




Please, oh Special One, tell us more things that YOU know but 'people' dont!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 12, 2012)

Kim Jong (the) Un Dead  RT  rt.com/news/north-korea-leader-dead-rumors-087/
1 day ago  US officials have quashed reports that the new North Korean leader has been assassinated in China. The reports have recently sparked a ...


----------



## Cowman (Feb 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Whine more.
> ...



You're starting to sound creepily like one of those fucking stupid conservatives right now. Oh Special One, Oh Messiah Obama!

Shut the fuck up already Unkotare, Jesus Christ. Had I known you would have had such a rotten yeast infection in your vagina as a result, I wouldn't have said anything. You're such a fucking whiner.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2012)

Come on, oh Special One, share more of your deep cultural insights! 'People' don't know what you know, and we need to know, you know?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2012)

The Special One must be one of those 'elitists' we mere 'people' have heard so much about. No clinging to guns and religion for The Special One. No first or last name needed - he's just The Special One, and he knows...


----------



## Cowman (Feb 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Come on, oh Special One, share more of your deep cultural insights! 'People' don't know what you know, and we need to know, you know?





Unkotare said:


> The Special One must be one of those 'elitists' we mere 'people' have heard so much about. No clinging to guns and religion for The Special One. No first or last name needed - he's just The Special One, and he knows...



You really are a drama queen.

I don't have any deep cultural insights and never claimed to, so I have no idea what the hell you're prattling on about.

I do await more of your drama queen replies, but I don't think I'm going to be replying to them anymore. You're really starting to sound unhinged and so strangely fixated on what I said as if it has some personal meaning to you.






"Just because I have a hotel in my foot doesn't make me a boogily-moogily-moogily!"


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2012)

And now you'll think twice before being a pretentious little dick.





























you're welcome


----------



## Cowman (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh no! Unkotare will bleed profusely from his vagina if he thinks you're being a pretentious little dick!

Thanks I guess.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 12, 2012)

^ The flame zone eh?



Meister said:


> The truth finally gets out.  Wow!  There will be a movie made from this one.
> 
> User @Rocco_Castoro has a different source of information, tweeting &#8220;This just in: Kim Jong-un&#8217;s *cause of death was being force-fed hotdogs and having a basketball bounced off his head repeatedly for 20 hours*.&#8221;
> Kim Jong-Un Dead? That's The Rumor - Forbes
> ...









I still think that he's not getting away from them.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Oh no! Unkotare will bleed profusely from his vagina if he thinks you're being a pretentious little dick!
> 
> Thanks I guess.




So, your reaction to humiliation is to double-down on being a dick? Where do ya think that's gonna end up for ya?


----------



## Cowman (Feb 12, 2012)

Ropey said:


> ^ The flame zone eh?



Probably the best place for it. I made a simple post and he just exploded all over me.




Unkotare said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no! Unkotare will bleed profusely from his vagina if he thinks you're being a pretentious little dick!
> ...



Humiliation? Am I humiliated by your incessant complaining about my post which has transmogrified into some creepy obsession with calling me the Special One?

No, not humiliation. And certainly not humility! Thanks for your attention, dedication and worship!


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2012)

That's it...keep digging...the bottom of the shame must be down there somewhere...


----------



## Ropey (Feb 12, 2012)

> Probably the best place for it. I made a simple post and he just exploded all over me.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXhQNRsH3uc]Tango Argentina - YouTube[/ame]

^ You will note that it takes two to tango. Regardless of lead.  

The dance you two are doing is not the tango.


----------

